# Holy Roman Empire



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlemange (Charles the Great) is interesting. Some of the Hapsburgs, not so much, the 300 year rule of Romanovs are interesting in the sense of Dracula or Vlad the Impaler.

Holy Roman Empire:
Not actually Holy, Roman or an Empire as you'd recognise it. 
This looks like an interesting book
The Holy Roman Empire has been much maligned


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 25, 2016)

a.k.a. The First Reich


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 25, 2016)

This has been on my wish list at Amazon for a few months - it's released on the 28th. Looking forward to reading it when I eventually can.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 26, 2016)

They couldn't even come up with a commonly Penny currency within the Empire without fighting over it.


----------

